# Pets



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi here is our new edition to our family Brodie is 8 weeks old and is a Scottish terrier.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

What a gorgeous pup,I've always admired Scots terriers and often thought what a good motorhome dog they would be,I have seen quite a few in m/homes so they must be popular with the camping fraternity.

Hope you get some sleep,our terrier pup kept us awake for months :roll:


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Ahh. He looks similar to my sister's westiepoo - just toilet trained after a two week holiday stay at our house.

Lesley


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

he looks nothing like my long haired German Shepherd mut

although he was cute at that age

Now he is a bad tempered mut

Who would give his life to keep us safe even when we are already safe

And loves us to bits and we love him

Happy days are ahead of you

aldra


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Ah!! you got him then, congratulations. Some ones nose is going to be put out of joint.
Hope he grows into his ears soon.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Ah!! you got him then, congratulations. Some ones nose is going to be put out of joint.
Hope he grows into his ears soon.


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

*Pet's*

Hi here's our Brodie having his first driving lesson :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

can I borrow him

he can sit next to me and give me confidence  

Aldra


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi and here's Millie not to be outdone :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Charlie was more of a backseat driver on our 'Big Trip'. 

Pommie, our new dog, discovered last weekend that she too could fit her larger body on that single seat.

Lesley


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Our dog, a very active 9 year old Patterdale likes to sit between us in the 3rd front seat, the only problem being we don't have one in this vehicle  I'm still racking my brains to find a solution and save my very scratched legs! :roll:


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Seeing as we are puppy boasting, here's our new baby! Meet golden retriever Isla on her first trip in the motorhome when she was four and a half months.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Oops photo looks odd, currently on iPad which has a mind of its own, but I think you get the idea.


----------

